# Order of the Knights of Pythagoras



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 24, 2010)

*What is the Order of the Knights of Pythagoras?*

_The order of the Knights of Pythagoras is an organization composed of youths from nine to twenty years of age inclusive, working under the sponsorship and personal supervision of Prince Hall Masons, to provide beneficial use of their spare time, worthwhile companions, wholesome, educational environment, and a program aiming to interest and aid youths, in their all-round development_.

*Who inaugurated this movement and why?*

_This movement, originally the Chivalric Order of Knight Companions, was commenced by Masons representing The Grand Jurisdiction of Kansas and Colorado, in a conference held November 19th 1938. It was adopted for universal use in the Grand Jurisdiction of Prince Hall Masons dispersed throughout the United States under the name "The Order of the Knights of Pythagoras," at the National Conference of Grand Masters of Prince Hall Masons, under the leadership of Grand Master Amos T. Hall, President, held in Denver, Colorado, May 8-10, 1951. A survey of all the movements designed for the benefit of youths, as started in several Grand Jurisdictions, disclosed two alarming defects.

(1) Because of the localization of these movements, boys found no similar organizations when they left their homes and traveled to other states,
(2) the jurisdictions, of themselves, have shown that, financially and in many other respects, they are unable to provide adequately and efficiently for this all important work.

As a solution to these and many other difficulties, "The International Supreme Council of the Order of the Knights of Pythagoras" was formed at a National Conference on Youth, held in Chicago, Illinois, August 17, 1958 with Grand Masters and representatives of 20 Prince Hall jurisdictions. Grand Master P. G. Porter of the Jurisdiction of Kansas, was elected Supreme Master Knight. The formation of the Supreme Council, patterned largely on methods and procedures of the Order of DeMolay, provides for the use of the same ritualistic ceremonies. This will offer to our youths an organization, national in scope, which collectively is better able to provide the supervision necessary to carry on the work successfully._

*Who may become members of the Order of the Knights of Pythagoras?*

_It is not necessary for a boy to be a son or a relative of a Mason to be eligible for membership but youths, who have passed their ninth birthday and who are of good character may petition a Council of the Knights of Pythagoras for membership. It should be borne in mind that this organization is not a Junior Masonic Order but is merely under Masonic Supervision.

Youth must have parent's knowledge of application and posses a belief in a Supreme Being. Knighthood consists of dedication to: service to God, love of parents and lifelong recompense for their love and sacrifices, patriotism, defence of intellectual, political, religious and civil liberty, righteous thinking, relief and aid to distressed members of the human family, fidelity, tolerance and respect of womanhood. While the Order of the Knights of Pythagoras has its ritual with its secret signs, words, ect., it has no secrets to withhold from the world regarding its aims in making its members better sons and better young men than they have ever been before._

Note: From whince I came. I was introduced to this organization in 1993.


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2010)

Would you know if this is similar DeMolay, or whether their rituals are borrowed back and forth?  

Either way, that's pretty cool.  The more I learn about PHA, the more I realize the similarities.

Also, how extensive is this organization?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 24, 2010)

Ѡ said:


> Would you know if this is similar DeMolay, or whether their rituals are borrowed back and forth?
> Also, how extensive is this organization?


 
The formation of the Supreme Council, patterned largely on methods and procedures of the Order of DeMolay, provides for the use of the same ritualistic ceremonies.

To my surprise one of the PM's of my mother lodge is the Senior Advisor of the council I came from (Stanfield-Turner Council #53 PHA subordinate to the MWPHGL OF SC). On the topic of extensiveness The Knights of Pythagoras has councils in every state although some states title them differently.

Here are my links: 

http://www.mwphglsc.com/

http://www.okpdc.org/


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the websites need improving.  They don't do these groups justice.  The Demolay site looks like they are trying to promote some sort of high school band and the OKPDC site needs more relevant information.  Masonic websites in general are lacking, imo.

Then again, it's tough to get them going, and I understand why they are the way they are.  I certainly don't have the time, expertise, or money to offer to help fix them, so I shouldn't really be saying anything.  oops.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats the biggest problem everyone doesnt have time, but someone has to make time.


----------

